# My look good for schoolies plan



## Pazza (Mar 10, 2003)

This is basically where i will map out and write down my plans and results on my adventure to look really good for schoolies.

Schoolies starts for me on the 30th of november so i got quite a while. 

Feel free to add suggestions that would help me in my quest.

Thank you


----------



## Pazza (Mar 10, 2003)

this is what i look like currently 

arm


----------



## Pazza (Mar 10, 2003)

back


----------



## Pazza (Mar 10, 2003)

Bicep


----------



## Pazza (Mar 10, 2003)

front


----------



## Pazza (Mar 10, 2003)

side


----------

